# Sunken southshore



## krkincannon (Mar 18, 2010)

Saw this on the north shoreline of West Matty on Saturday. Anyone have any details???


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Was that near the mouth of Carancahua Bay? We were fishing back towards the Hatchery and a friend told me about it.

TH


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

No bueno


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

That ain't 'sposed to be that way.


----------



## GusDawg (Dec 28, 2011)

Free trolling motor! 

~ Kidding! ~


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

My gut hurts for this person


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Free boat, it looks like. What's the law on salvage these days?


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Looks like a hell of a hole shot gone bad!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

"Alright guys. Let's slide in here and head toward that gut 400 yards back up the shoreline. I'll turn on the areator and crank down the O2. I think the switch flips to the left. Bobby, you sure you put all 4 plugs in? Kick ***. Let's go string some fish".


----------



## oilman (Oct 15, 2010)

I heard about a guy who's boat almost sunk from waves washing over the stern while the power pole was deployed. Maybe that's what happened here. It's a shame, whatever the cause was.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Doh! I bet Tommy's glad it ain't his!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

The powerhead is still above water. Might be able to be salvaged. Years ago my ex BIL swamped his boat. The power head on the 50 HP mercury was all that was sticking out of the water. Motor never did shut off. Darndest thing. We slowly bailed the boat out, it floated, and away we went.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Looks like someone forgot to put the plug in and bailed out for a wade. Live and learn.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

"A bad day on the water is better than a good day at work." Not this time. Hope he has insurance or the damage isn't too bad.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

That is not good


-mac-


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

That sux......good luck brother


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Ouch.... embarrassing. What a nice boat going to waste. Smack you ready to make a run that way in the 16' to pick it up???? We could use a new boat!!! Jk jk, I really feel for this person.sad_smiles


----------



## Jeno (Jan 26, 2009)

Ouch! No plugs?


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder (Jun 15, 2011)

What ever happened to the concept of positive floatation? I would think that engine is being held up by the bottom, not very good publicicty for that brand. Plugs or no plugs, boats these days aint supposed to sink like that


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Someone has to know the story behind this. Is it still there?


----------



## Maybe Someday (Feb 8, 2012)

if its still there its mine im getting it. someone better beat me there.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

my buddy pulled my plugs out saturday night. sunday morning we made a stop and came back, i reached back into the compartment to grab tackle and all three were full. good thing that's the worse that can happen. all three are basically big livewells and fill/spill at the same level. ran around and drained them, then put the plugs back in. 


at least he didn't find the two tiny black plugs for the hull....


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

oilman said:


> I heard about a guy who's boat almost sunk from waves washing over the stern while the power pole was deployed.


I heard of a Majek Illusion that was sunk in the same way last month down in Baffin.


----------



## RedFinSword (Aug 20, 2010)

Didn't see this one but driving south to the Island Friday looked over in the Bay and a guy about 500 yards out from Fat Boys was franticly using a bucket to get water out of his boat and it was going down fast.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Is bilge pump still a viable word??


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Sabine Flounder Pounder said:


> What ever happened to the concept of positive floatation? I would think that engine is being held up by the bottom, not very good publicicty for that brand. Plugs or no plugs, boats these days aint supposed to sink like that


You can leave the plugs out of my 93 kenner all day and it wont sink.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

other thread got canned so I'll ask here. Was this cause of a power pole or were the plugs left out?


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

RedFinSword said:


> Didn't see this one but driving south to the Island Friday looked over in the Bay and a guy about 500 yards out from Fat Boys was franticly using a bucket to get water out of his boat and it was going down fast.


Saw that boat, he didn't bail fast enough. It was gone by yesterday though


----------



## bait buckit (Aug 30, 2011)

For sell nice boat runs good will go just about anywere must sell!!!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> other thread got canned so I'll ask here. Was this cause of a power pole or were the plugs left out?


Carefull  I have a feeling that this thread is doomed aswell. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Maybe Someday said:


> if its still there its mine im getting it. someone better beat me there.


You're to late!!!!!!! Hahahahaha jk jk


----------



## Maybe Someday (Feb 8, 2012)

Well did you get it? I was told that the people that lost it just didnt get the plugs in tight enough and when they were running the plugs shook loose. The rush to get on the water just isnt worth it. I dont care whos boat im in i will check the plugs just for this situation.


----------

